
Opting in to Preview Builds with AWS ALBs - terrbeardotorg
https://terrbear.org/opt-in-previews-with-albs/
======
anderspitman
Ignore if this is too off-topic, but it came up at work last week. Is there
any way to log complete request bodies with AWS ALBs, or am I stuck rolling my
own load balancer for comprehensive debugging?

~~~
toomuchtodo
You'll need to roll middleware to get full MITM request body debugging
capabilities.

~~~
anderspitman
You mean middleware in my upstream targets? Or does AWS have some sort of
fancy service for this? I suppose I could use Lambda.

~~~
toomuchtodo
For our use cases, we MITM with haproxy as the LB and then swap out to ALBs
when full blown payload diagnostics are no longer required. You might be able
to hack something together using Lambda as targets which emit the payload and
then forward on to your final target; this is just speculation, I have not
attempted such an endeavor. It's a deficiency in the logging capability of AWS
ALBs IMHO.

I'll make sure to note it with our AWS TAM during our next conversation.

~~~
anderspitman
Cool, thank you.

